# Asus all in one ET2220 Repair guide/disassembly?



## dannyb57 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have an Asus AIO and I want to put in another 4GB of ram. I've tried searching online but I cant seem to find anything relating to opening one up.

I know what type of ram they need and how many slots they have but I'm kind of in the dark on how to open one without breaking it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, there are some videos here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=A...QADVtqpH8noUp6rh4AB#q=asus+et2220+ram+upgrade might be helpful.


----------

